
Walmart has old Macbooks for sale cheap at their website - orionblastar
They are of course just 10.7 max, old Intel Core 2 Duo Macbooks. They are good enough for someone just starting out who can&#x27;t afford a modern Macbook. You can buy 10.6 Snow Leopard from Apple to run 10.6 on it and use Rosetta to run PowerMac apps. 10.7 removed Rosetta.<p>I&#x27;m sure it can dual boot Linux or Windows as well using Bootcamp. A good student starter laptop with the Apple logo on it for as cheap as $99.<p>I don&#x27;t work for Walmart but I was browsing Netbooks and Laptops there for my son who is going to college soon.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.walmart.com&#x2F;search&#x2F;?query=notebook&amp;sort=price_low&amp;cat_id=3944_3951_1089430_1230091_132960&amp;facet=brand:Apple
======
bdcravens
It's a third party, and ratings are pretty bad:

[https://www.walmart.com/reviews/seller/5049](https://www.walmart.com/reviews/seller/5049)

Probably do better buying off of eBay.

~~~
orionblastar
Oh well, it was worth a try. I can't delete the submission so it will stay
here.

I was going to buy one of the cheap $99 Macbooks, but I have to save money for
my son's college use.

------
oldmancoyote
You should know that Apple sells old iBooks by the box load to qualified
buyers. From what little I have seen there is no quality assurance.

